# first agility class



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah!!! We are finally signed up for our first agility class. Starts in 3 weeks. This is just for something fun to do with Jubel and I really think he'll enjoy it. 

Excited. :clap2:


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The madness begins!!! I guarantee addiction. Seriously have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Had our first class with dogs today. Was a lot of fun and as soon as Jubel understood go through this or over that and I get hot dog!!!! He was pumped and ready to charge at the obstacles. 

We did an intro to the chute w/out the cloth (so just the barrel), straight tunnel, and A frame.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

my attempt at home made practice 'equipment'




























I think his biggest challenge this week will be to go through the chute (assuming they add it this week) so I figured I'd practice going through when he can't see the other side.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When they learn the chute, someone will be holding open the end so it's open. It'll be slowly lowered so the dog can feel it on its head and push through it. Lowered a little more each time.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Had our last agility class last night and Jubel did really well and seems to enjoy it. Not sure if we'll actually continue with agility though. 

This class started at 7:10 and the whining and complaining I had to deal with from Jubel because he had to wait on dinner to earn it in class was pretty bad. Our usual routine is for me to get home from work and we leave for our walk shortly after, get home and maybe play some fetch or other game, cool down for a bit, then he gets dinner in a food dispensing toy, later in the evening we might do 5-10 minutes of training exercises. This is his routine and he's happy with it. Getting home, going for a walk, playing for a bit, then waiting up to 40 minutes to leave for class and NOT getting fed doesn't make a happy Jubel. Once we get to class he's fine but that in between isn't fun. 

I like the school we went through and it's the best value for my money of all the schools offering agility I can find in my area (number of classes/$$ paid) and is highly reccomended. The problem is Agility 2 class is even later in the evening... I don't want to deal with a later class and MORE fussing over late food.

So I'm thinking of trying a Rally-O class as all levels of that class are offered on Saturdays in the afternoon. Slightly different issue of having a meal time in the middle of the day vs. early evening but shouldn't be too big a deal. I'll probably just give him a small snack in the evening around 'normal' dinner time and he'll be happy enough. 

My question is what exactly is Rally-O. I've tried to read up on it a bit but the info I've found isn't very specific. Multiple stations to rotate around perform various commands at is the idea I've gotten. Is their a speed component to this? Or just walk around to the next station "Sit".... "Good boy," Next station "Down".... "Good boy" Next "Spin"... "Good boy" etc.. etc. That doesn't sound as 'fun' as agility and makes me think I'm missing something about it. Where is the amped up 'fun' aspect versus just another obedience class?


Thanks for any input you can share.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You can feed him 1/4 to 1/2 of his meal beforehand so he can have a little in his belly but still be hungry for more. That might help ease the whining while still keeping him motivated to work.

Go to youtube and type in Rally-O and you'll get a whole bunch of videos that will help you understand it better. To me, it's not nearly as exciting as agility. It's too slow for my liking. It is certainly a challenge though and can be really fun if it's your type of thing!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I looked up Rally-O videos on youtube a few days ago... it's not for me. Looks mostly like 'fancy' heeling excerises more than anything else. I might go for agility again down the road. Right now I have other commitments in the evenings, I could do Agility I again but Agility II conflicts with my current schedule. I wish it was on the weekends haha, so much simplier for me.


----------

